# McIntosh Test



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

Anyone ever take the Mcintosh Test for some towns in NH and ME. I thinking of taking this any comments or suggestions of this. How well or does this testing work or is it just a money maker. Thanks


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

First you should study up on your grammar.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

The test is not too bad to take. I have gotten a few invites for PTs from the test, but from towns way to far away. Just bought a house last year and I don't want to commute an hour to north nowhere NH. 
Its a basic multiple choice exam with a bunch of Psych questions at the end. And even though they hold the test every six months you will still get a shot at a PD or two. 
Good luck


----------



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

You should work on Knowing your roll and shutting the hell up, jK thanks for the info I will take it seeing nothing else is happening at the present time.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

I would take as many test as possible. If you watch the Sunday Union Leader. You will see several PD's advertising. This week it was Nashua, Manchester and Hookset. The State is also looking. Good Luck.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

shaund44 said:


> You should work on Knowing your roll and shutting the hell up, jK thanks for the info I will take it seeing nothing else is happening at the present time.


I know my role. As far as the other _roll _I usually put some ham and cheese on it and eat it.:-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find the next date for the McIntosh test date? I read the threads posted but no actual date was submitted.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

If memory serves me correctly its usually the on the 2nd or 8th in Oct. and April. Keene PD usually has the test dates on their web site. The test is a little odd from MA. civil circus. only a total of 87 questions. half of it is multi choice and the last half is personality.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Mongo, should have quoted Hartman; "You best square yourself away or I will unscrew your head and shit down your neck!"~ GSgt. Hartman; Full Metal Jacket :BNANA:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Could there be anyway that the dates differ from state to state?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The McIntosh test covers a number of deparments in Maine and NH. Some NH Depts. give their own tests. There is another test given in April by New Hampshire Tech Inst. in Concord that covers some jobs in the Merrimack Valley area of NH. Check with the CJ Dept. there for further info. on that. NH law enforcement is not a bad gig. Pay may be more or less than Mass. but it's at least 5% better as there is no income tax. NH retirement system is good (45 and 20=50%+2.5% every year beyond). Many Depts. have college incentive etc. through contracts. Hiring is running full steam ahead. Check it out


----------

